# Feel light headed



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I have tendency to have low blood pressure when I ride up hill. I would feel dizzy. I have have to rest for 10 min to remain my breathing pattern. I ate a large breakfast before ride. 

Does anyone feel light headed? 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptDan (Jun 26, 2013)

*I feel light-headed... just before I pass out.*

Eat a small/easily-digested snack before you ride.
Otherwise your body will be trying to do two efforts -- digesting a large meal _*and*_ feeding the muscles -- with a finite amount of blood, which doesn't leave much for the 'ol brain to work with.

It's a lesson I seem to have to re-learn every Spring.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

OK thanks for the tip 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

Did your breakfast include any Devil's lettuce?


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

l'oiseau said:


> Did your breakfast include any Devil's lettuce?


No. I had rice with fried pork chop vegetables,McDonald's egg McDuffie with hash browns. I was hungry 2 hrs later during my ride

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

In all seriousness, I can't eat a lot before I ride. I either get reflux or I feel like I am going to vomit.

Push the fluids, keep solids to a minimum until afterwards. Also, skip the MickyD's. That **** isn't good for anyone.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Another wonderful troll thread...

My troll thread reply: Picard, going by the example of the diet you have supplied above, you likely have clogged arteries. Go directly to the ER.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Raw quail, ostrich or flamingo eggs works best. Avoid chicken and goose eggs, they have bacteria in them unless washed in lukewarm water. Use only luke warm water, do not use Luke Skywalker warm water.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Picard said:


> I have tendency to have low blood pressure when I ride up hill. I would feel dizzy. I have have to rest for 10 min to remain my breathing pattern. I ate a large breakfast before ride.
> 
> Does anyone feel light headed?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


Maybe keep all your riding to downhill.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow, that's a lot of food to be digesting while climbing! I ride completely fasted. Once you get past the bonk... mental clarity and endurance soars.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

How do you know it's low blood pressure only when you ascend?


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

Picard said:


> I have tendency to have low blood pressure when I ride up hill.


That's highly unlikely  Once your heart starts pumping more blood (therefore your HR goes up), your blood pressure rises. And it rises up to really high values (on my last Vo2max test it was in low 300 when reaching max HR). So unless your blood system is not human, or if you consider "riding up hill" as taking lift to top of the hill, then it's highly unlikely you will have low blood pressure once you start putting more physical effort into this  Feeling dizzy will therefore most likely have some other issues then low blood pressure.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Crankout said:


> How do you know it's low blood pressure only when you ascend?


 I assume cuz of the blood pressure meter on his Strava dashboard app? I think it's the one right next to the "weight-of-head" meter.


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

wear a heavier helmet


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I no longer feel light head after sitting down and breathe deeply. It doesn't work I'd I stand up

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Yup, my first instinct with any kind of health problem is MTBR.


----------



## Tribble Me (Aug 27, 2012)

If you have low pressure you need a bigger pump or smaller tubes. Do you have tubes that are too big?


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Picard said:


> No. I had rice with fried pork chop vegetables,McDonald's egg McDuffie with hash browns. I was hungry 2 hrs later during my ride
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


Wayyyyyy too much salt, dude. That's probably more salt than they recommend for one day.

Then again, trolls might need a lot of salt. I'm not familiar with their digestive requirements.

You ever think about eating better before a ride? Your car runs like crap if you put salt water in it, same with your body.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Enough Picerd! Just put a sock in it already.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Mookie said:


> Enough Picerd! Just put a sock in it already.


 He seems to be struggling for decent material lately.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

net wurker said:


> He seems to be struggling for decent material lately.


It sure seems that way. He's trying awfully hard these days. Its not quite as original and funny as it used to be.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

The answer is always coffee.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Mookie said:


> It sure seems that way. He's trying awfully hard these days. Its not quite as original and funny as it used to be.


Was it ever either? This is a cry for attention. Therapy is recommended.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

girlonbike said:


> Was it ever either? This is a cry for attention. Therapy is recommended.


I thought it was kinda funny at first. But we're definitely getting into therapy mode now.

Troi to the bridge!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

supplemental oxygen like mountain climbers use


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Mookie said:


> I thought it was kinda funny at first. But we're definitely getting into therapy mode now.
> 
> Troi to the bridge!


Useless without pics.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I assume it is low blood pressure. I had similar issue when I get up from bed sometimes and I feel light headed. It stabilize after I rest while sitting down. The issue did not happen frequently during the ride. It happened twice. I literally felt dizzy. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Picard said:


> I assume it is low blood pressure. I had similar issue when I get up from bed sometimes and I feel light headed. It stabilize after I rest while sitting down. The issue did not happen frequently during the ride. It happened twice. I literally felt dizzy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


Too much salt.

See a doctor, take a few years off from mtbr.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Could be gravity, lack of oxygen, dehydration... I think everyone covered it.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Picard said:


> I assume it is low blood pressure. I had similar issue when I get up from bed sometimes and I feel light headed. It stabilize after I rest while sitting down. The issue did not happen frequently during the ride. It happened twice. I literally felt dizzy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


Clearly you're not getting enough lard in your diet. I'd suggest more authentic refried beans made with lots of lard and bacon grease and fresh tortillas made with lard. Daily. Don't forget to add lots of cheddar cheese. If you up your lard intake, the problem will solve itself.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I Google the side effects of citalopam, antidepressant that I am taking now. It causes drowsiness, difficult breathing , blurred vision, increased thirst, increased hunger. I have all these symptoms 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow...what a thread!!!

Seriously if you think you have low BP and are already on prescription meds why would you hope a MTBR crowd could help?
Stop riding and go see the doctor. This is what anyone should do and has nothing to do with riding. Your diet sucks, your mentality about your health is horrible and your resource for answers is just plain wrong. 
No offence but seriously, what a dumb question to ask anyone but a doctor.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Terranaut said:


> Wow...what a thread!!!
> 
> Seriously if you think you have low BP and are already on prescription meds why would you hope a MTBR crowd could help?
> Stop riding and go see the doctor. This is what anyone should do and has nothing to do with riding. Your diet sucks, your mentality about your health is horrible and your resource for answers is just plain wrong.
> No offence but seriously, what a dumb question to ask anyone but a doctor.


Hey now! There's no such thing as dumb questions, just dumb people who asks them.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

the-one1 said:


> Hey now! There's no such thing as dumb questions, just dumb people who asks them.


It is not a dumb question unless you ask this crowd with hopes of a valid answer. It's like asking a Jew about a pork recipe. Seriously now. Ask a doctor not MTBR.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

leeboh said:


> the answer is always coffee.


yyyeeessssss!!


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Terranaut said:


> It is not a dumb question unless you ask this crowd with hopes of a valid answer. It's like asking a Jew about a pork recipe. Seriously now. Ask a doctor not MTBR.


Obviously you haven't seen a Picard thread before.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

Finch Platte said:


> Obviously you haven't seen a Picard thread before.


I see. This is a regular practice?

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

*Picard*

Too many to count.

Here's a good one: Fox 32 fork dive- Mtbr.com


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Shouldn't be too much longer and we'll have an entire forum designated to "Picard's Classics".


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Shouldn't be too much longer and we'll have an entire forum designated to "Picard's Classics".


Yeah, how does he get away with this stuff???


----------

